# Name Suggestions Please



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

The paint mare I had that was injured is going to go back to the rescue when she is healed up - sadly she is just more than I can handle. Plus I've learned that my limited mobility means even getting up on a 14.2 horse is impossible without a mounting block. So my daughter and I will be getting a mother-daughter pair of modern Tarpan ponies*. These two have had some training but are pretty rusty, however their temperaments are calm and they seem to have a natural affinity for my children. And I have found a trainer that will come work with us at a very reasonable rate, to make sure we stay on track. 

Since they were both used primarily as brood mares they don't really have names. (They were micro-chipped for ID) They look very much alike and are both about 12.3h. I would love to have some name suggestions that will reflect their Spanish mustang heritage.









This is the dam, taking a snooze in the sunshine yesterday afternoon.









Daughter enjoying her hay - when I talked her into getting her head out of her hay, she promptly came over and licked (not nibbled - they lick like dogs) my camera. 



> **Hegardt or Stroebel's Horse*
> 
> In the mid-1960s, Harry Hegardt started in Redmond (Oregon, USA) a selective breeding project dedicated to recreate the extinct Tarpan from diluted genes still found in North American feral mustangs herds and in working horses on local ranches. He started to get the right colour, the right size and then he even started getting the stand-up mane. Harry Hegardt died in 1990. His herd of 20 horses were bought by Lenette and Gordon Stroebel who continued his project on their ranch in Prineville (Oregon, USA). They eventually named their ranch Genesis Equines. Like Hegardt, the Stroebels believe that strong Tarpan genes lie hidden in the wild mustang herds. Thatâs because those mustangs are descendants of horses that escaped from Spanish conquistadors in the 1500s. It is assumed that the Spanish conquistadors took some horses with Sorraia (a primitive Iberian horse breed probably closely related to the Tarpan) origins to the Americas, as there has been mtDNA evidence that has found Sorraian gentotypes in a couple of feral horse groups of western USA. The Stroebels capture horses from the wild, animals with characteristics of the extinct Tarpan, and breed them to draw out these characteristics.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If you have mobility problems, wouldn't it be better to get something that was a bit more finished?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

It would but I can't afford to, and its hard enough to find stocky little ponies strong enough to carry me, let alone finished ones. (Around here a well finished pony is upwards of $3k) I did find a trainer small enough to work with them that lives near by and that will help me with them for a reasonable fee. (She did my second trainer eval on Curious and she is the one that finally managed to talk some sense into me that Curious wasn't safe for my children to be around.)


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I've always thought "Earthquake" would be a good name for a horse, but not sure it fits for a brood mare. The word in Spanish is apparently "Terremoto". Not sure if that's any better.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Not sure I would want to ride an earthquake  I try to avoid names that will give them ideas - like Lightning or Cyclone.... lol


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

What will you do if you end up with the same problem? I know I'd never get a horse that wasn't well trained because I'm just not able to train one. I too have mobility issues. Our trainer gave me a very sturdy step. A friend of mine has a 17hh Paint. She uses a folding aluminum step ladder. 

Have you thought of shipping a well trained horse? We're keeping our neighbor's horse. He's a very well trained teenaged 15 hh QH. Guy wants $500. You could easily have less than $1000 in a well broke horse.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Yes, I have a friend who has bred/shown dogs for years and says never, ever name anything you don't want them to live up to ... so Earthquake, Tornado, Widowmaker, Trouble and Disaster are all out.

If you want to do something 'other' than Spanish/Indian since they are supposed to be a replica of a primitive breed, how about some of the names from the Clan of the Cave Bear series about primitive Cro-Magnon people?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

SFM - Oh I haven't thought of Clan of Cave Bear in years - that was a good series. I'll have to take a look at some of the names in there.

Joshie - shipping is very expensive, so I'd rather put the money into training. The trainer I found will work with my daughter's pony while I am observing and working with mine - effectively a two for one deal. 

As for mobility, a mounting block is the easiest thing for me, but if we are trail riding there may or may not be something to use, so its better if I can get on and off without one in a pinch.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Craigslist is full of broke-to-death 14 and 15 year old horses. They are a couple hundred dollars and some of them are for free.

It's going to cost a small fortune to take an unbroke horse and turn it into something absolutely safe for a beginning rider with limited mobility. They may or may not ever be safe for you.

I suggest that you get a horse that is already completely trained so you can evaluate whether or not you can safely ride it.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Craigslist is full of broke-to-death 14 and 15 year old horses. They are a couple hundred dollars and some of them are for free.


I have searched the ads within 150 miles of me for several months and never seen anything of the sort.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

it looks dusty or white washed to me


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would still encourage you to look elsewhere, even if you have to pay to have something to be shipped because I honestly feel that while, these might suit your needs or preference but the quickest way to put a kid off riding is to have them get hurt and the chances of getting hurt on a green horse increases exponentially.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

wr said:


> I would still encourage you to look elsewhere, even if you have to pay to have something to be shipped because I honestly feel that while, these might suit your needs or preference but the quickest way to put a kid off riding is to have them get hurt and the chances of getting hurt on a green horse increases exponentially.


Ok, do you think a 10h Shetland about 6-7yrs old would be a better bet for a child? I have found that "broke" doesn't mean a whole heck of a lot when it comes to ponies. Of course we would saddle up and see what happens first...

And how about this one for me? She is just turning 4 yrs old and is 12.2-13h. Still needs to be finished, but does tie, bath etc. [ame=http://youtu.be/6nCaGX3_LRk]Snickerdoodle - YouTube[/ame] which is more than my current paint mare does.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't think a 6-7 year old is suitable for a child. I'm not a fan of ponies for kids because they're extremely smart and it doesn't take them long to learn a whole lot of bad habits from kids and poines tend to be too small for an adult to get on and tune them up. My kids learned to ride on retired ranch horses and while they seem tall, they're also very forgiving and gracious. 

You mentioned previously that it's been quite a while since you've had horses and you have some health issues. I honestly want you and your daughter to have a great equine experience and strongly believe that you will both enjoy the experiencce more if you pick fully finished horses.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

They are very pretty. 

After breaking my back, the damage that was done, makes it impossible for me to mount from the ground any more.... even on my 12.3 hand Icelandic.
So they become my legs, I am on a ride or an area I know I can't find something to use as a mounting block, I don't get off until I get home.

In Oregon, you should be able to pick up a fairly well trained Horse/pony for under $3,000. 
Might look into Icelandic's... they are shorter and most are very smooth gaited. Perfect for people with bad backs and such.
Other shorter stout horses, Fjords, Haflingers, some Quarter ponies...

The Dun ponies you are looking at, "might" work out but I would be hesitant to get them.
They might be calm in the pasture they know but totally change when they are in a new place.
Has their owner, at least, hand walked them out of their pastures, away from each other? So you can see how they react?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

They are in a new place to them, only been there a couple of weeks. They don't like to be caught but once you do they seem to remember the basics. I took them out of the pasture and out of sight of their mates without anyone freaking out about it. And once they have seen you a time or two and you aren't a threat to them they seem to accept you.

And when I brought my children into the large pasture to look at them all after I had taken several different ones in and out. Two mares separated from the group that was eating hay and walked over to us and gently snuffled my kids. And stood quietly for petting. That is how I came to pick those two over the others I was considering. I didn't know at the time they were a mother-daughter pair.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I would say it depends on what you want to do with them and if you trust your trainer to do that - and, even more importantly - are willing to listen to her if she says don't.
If you can do that, and are willing to hold off on riding till you have her ok that the horse is ready, go ahead.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Not very inventive but the first two Spanish names that came to my mind was...
Madre (maw-dray) meaning mother
Chiquita meaning little girl (not banana - lol) or Chica meaning girl if you like shorter names.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Wags said:


> Joshie - shipping is very expensive, so I'd rather put the money into training. The trainer I found will work with my daughter's pony while I am observing and working with mine - effectively a two for one deal.


Two years ago I spent $300 to ship a horse from KY to IL. If you got a well trained horse for $500 you would be ahead even if you spent another $500 for shipping. You'd have $1000 in a fully trained horse. There are places where you can get well trained horses for less than $500. 

I'm afraid that you're going to end up in the same position you're in now. Actually, I'm afraid you're going to end up in a worse position than you now are if you get two green animals. If I remember correctly, people here have said they heard that these horses can be difficult to train. I just googled that and found sites that say they're quite independent. 

I know you want a horse or two now but wouldn't you be better off saving up for the horse you need I think you'd be in a better position. There are people here who have a lot of experience. I bet that you could get one of this site's more experienced horsewomen to keep an eye out for a well trained horse that would cost less than the $1000 you'll have in this untrained horse.

What did your horse say when (s)he saw these horses?


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

Mija (pronounced Mee-haw) means little one and is typically a term of endearment for a girl child. I personally love the name and have used it a few times myself!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

From Voice of the Eagle - Kwani - who was She who Remembers. Her SILs were Anitzal and Lumu. Kwani was Anastazi, mated to a Towa. Time period of book was before Conquistadors.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Wags said:


> They are in a new place to them, only been there a couple of weeks. They don't like to be caught but once you do they seem to remember the basics. I took them out of the pasture and out of sight of their mates without anyone freaking out about it. And once they have seen you a time or two and you aren't a threat to them they seem to accept you.
> 
> And when I brought my children into the large pasture to look at them all after I had taken several different ones in and out. Two mares separated from the group that was eating hay and walked over to us and gently snuffled my kids. And stood quietly for petting. That is how I came to pick those two over the others I was considering. I didn't know at the time they were a mother-daughter pair.


Icelandic's like to be able to pick their owners out too. Makes a world of difference. And it could be these horse's will do anything for your children. 
But if they are like many Icelandic's, they may have to be trained like you would a Mule or Donkey.
Most Icelandic's are silly smart and do best, at least the ones I have handled, be trained like a Mule.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Personally, I don't think ponies are suitable for children. My first choice for a child would be an older Quarter Horse, with 12 as the absolute minimum age, and 16 even better.

You are coming to Central Oregon to pick up those ponies from the local "rescue" that is currently selling horses complete with breedings to make more horses. Since I only look at horses in the Bend craigslist and I see decent cheap horses quite frequently, I have no idea why you never see one within 150 miles of you.

No, they aren't available every day of the week, and most of the free horses are generally not good for anything but pasture ornament. But I watch the ads and have seen enough decent horses worth taking a look at. If you want to go as high as $1,500, you can get something that is currently in the show ring, being shown by children.

I also see excellent horses belonging to kids going away to college who want a safe place to park the horse while they are in school. There's nothing wrong with leasing a horse for a few years in order to get one that is absolutely safe and broke to death.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

bergere said:


> Icelandic's like to be able to pick their owners out too. Makes a world of difference. And it could be these horse's will do anything for your children.
> But if they are like many Icelandic's, they may have to be trained like you would a Mule or Donkey.
> Most Icelandic's are silly smart and do best, at least the ones I have handled, be trained like a Mule.


Hmmmm.... I've had more recent experience working with donkeys and they definitely have their own little quirks. 

The daughter was an '02 foal, and I don't have an age on the dam yet. So at least these aren't wild young ones.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Joshie said:


> What did your horse say when (s)he saw these horses?


The current horse has not met them, and will only meet them in passing. They won't be coming here until we have returned her. The adoption fee is non-refundable, but it can be applied to another horse/pony at the rescue for a limited amount of time.

I will not be breeding either mare any time soon, and then probably only one.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Wags said:


> The current horse has not met them, and will only meet them in passing. They won't be coming here until we have returned her. The adoption fee is non-refundable, but it can be applied to another horse/pony at the rescue for a limited amount of time.
> 
> I will not be breeding either mare any time soon, and then probably only one.


Sorry, my fuzzy brain left out a word. I meant what did your horse trainer say about the horse. Unless you're really experienced I think it's smart to let your trainer do the picking. Your trainer knows your needs and capabilities. Your trainer can pick the best horse for you. It's so easy to fall in love with a pretty face. 

How much will it cost you to send a horse off for 30 to 60 days? I don't think it'd take much to spend $500 per month, probably more in a lot of areas. If you spend $1000 for a horse and then $500 for 30 days of training you'll still end up with a green horse. The younger one is ten? 

Is your heart set on using a rescue? If this one is breeding and allows you to breed back it sounds more like a breeding facility than a rescue. Would you actually own the horses? I ask because I thought I remembered you saying that the mates can be bred only to the rescue's studs.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You might want to talk to your trainer because there aren't too many that will take on a horse that old.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Joshie said:


> Sorry, my fuzzy brain left out a word. I meant what did your horse trainer say about the horse. Unless you're really experienced I think it's smart to let your trainer do the picking. Your trainer knows your needs and capabilities. Your trainer can pick the best horse for you. It's so easy to fall in love with a pretty face.
> 
> How much will it cost you to send a horse off for 30 to 60 days? I don't think it'd take much to spend $500 per month, probably more in a lot of areas. If you spend $1000 for a horse and then $500 for 30 days of training you'll still end up with a green horse. The younger one is ten?
> 
> Is your heart set on using a rescue? If this one is breeding and allows you to breed back it sounds more like a breeding facility than a rescue. Would you actually own the horses? I ask because I thought I remembered you saying that the mates can be bred only to the rescue's studs.


This is a rare breed of horse which is the only reason they are allowing breeding. They are trying to find someone to take in the majority of the breeding stock all in one location and the studs will go there. For the few mares that are adopted out that are going to individuals, they are changing their usual no breeding policy to allow a ONE time breeding. 


Yes the younger one is 10 yrs old. No I don't necessarily have my heart set on using the rescue, however I got my current horse from them last month, and I am not allowed to sell her for three years. I can only return her to them without a refund, or exchange her for another horse in their care.

These ponies were trained in the past, but haven't had much done with them in the past two years do to the owners failing health. The trainer is willing to come here and work one pony while I work the other. So it would be a two for one sort of deal. Since they are "only" needing a tune up the estimate is $300-$500 for training. These are not going to be shown or gamed - just used for leisurely trial rides.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I went a checked the rescue you used and it seems to me that the really don't have much but broodmares and young stock but I did find this little gem that might be a good option for your daughter (if their description is to be believed):

Petfinder Adoptable Horse | Quarterhorse | Bend, OR | Ritz


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> I went a checked the rescue you used and it seems to me that the really don't have much but broodmares and young stock but I did find this little gem that might be a good option for your daughter (if their description is to be believed):
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Horse | Quarterhorse | Bend, OR | Ritz


She looks like a terrific one!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I think with the coloring I like the name Dusty Rose, or Rosalita.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

WR, what a great find, she looks like a gem!


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

If I were closer to Oregon... Love that older mare.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Gosh, that Quarter/thoroughbred sure looks like an Arab or Arab cross to me. Still, if she is sound, she looks like a good one.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

oregon woodsmok, she looks pretty arab to me too but she looks pretty honest and she's about the only horse the whole darned place has that isn't listed as a pasture ornament, needs some work, has had a saddle pad on their back, not started or a weanling.

I'm starting to understand Wags predicament because they don't have a lot to offer but I thought if she was turning her mare back in, the QH/TB arab mare would be a good option.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

wr said:


> I'm starting to understand Wags predicament because they don't have a lot to offer but I thought if she was turning her mare back in, the QH/TB arab mare would be a good option.



Yes there aren't a lot of options, and at the time I got my horse she was probably one of the better trained ones there with a dozen or so rides on her, including several longer trail rides. I still love her and just yesterday had someone offer training in exchange for a couple of doe kids. No cash out of my pocket would appease my dh - but I need to go watch this person train before I agree to the proposal.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Wags said:


> SFM - Oh I haven't thought of Clan of Cave Bear in years - that was a good series. I'll have to take a look at some of the names in there.
> 
> Joshie - shipping is very expensive, so I'd rather put the money into training. The trainer I found will work with my daughter's pony while I am observing and working with mine - effectively a two for one deal.
> 
> As for mobility, a mounting block is the easiest thing for me, but if we are trail riding there may or may not be something to use, so its better if I can get on and off without one in a pinch.


My horses are 16 and 17 hands respectively. I've ridden for a LONG time, but I don't mount either one of them from the ground. Mounting blocks are much easier on ANY horse's back than pulling on the saddle to mount.
I've trail ridden in 3 states and never had a problem finding a stump or rock to mount from in a pinch.
IME, little horses can duck and spin out from under you much quicker than a bigger horse can.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Today, for $600 there is a good looking 15 year old ranch horse. You can't get any more broke than that. That horse was ridden on cattle drives on the highway and has years of rough country mountain riding. That's one to at least look at for a child.

Also for $500 a 14 yr old gray Arab mare that is at least worth calling and asking a few questions about.

There are cheap riding horse available. The ranch horse is even a horse you could be proud to be seen on. The gray mare is cute, but she's no show horse. You can't expect to get everything for $500.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I've ridden horses in the 16-17h range but much prefer little ones for a whole variety of reasons.

I'll check craigslist and see what I can find - but running over to central oregon at the drop of the hat to look at a single horse just really isn't the best use of my time or money. Especially now that gas prices are nearly $4/gal.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

How much money would you lose by just returning the 4 yr old mare and not taking on another horse from the rescue?
If it's under $1000, I think I'd just call it a donation at this point and move on.
There are so many good horses out there that would be a perfect fit for your situation that it makes little sense to adopt/buy horses that have been standing around doing a whole lot of nothing for several years.
You should be looking high and low for a been there, done that sort of horse.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Where exactly are you located? I spent years in your general area and know horse folks up that way.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

SFM in KY said:


> how about some of the names from the Clan of the Cave Bear series about primitive Cro-Magnon people?


Ahhh the Clan..... now i want to go read some "painted cave'


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

2 pretty gray Arab mares for free today. Not a lot of training, but there are photos of them being ridden.


----------



## Kileytoo (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm doing a research on Hegardt-Stroebel horses, which from a natural history point of view (anatomy, behaviour, breeding history...) it's a fascinating breedâsimilar breeds have been used for rewilding projects. It's not easy though, as there is so little material available: all I found is a single newspaper article (link below) and this thread!

Thank you for sharing the photos and your story :grin:. Any news about the two horses, or the original herd?

Maybe someone else here knows more about these horses?

Here's the link to the article, if you're interested: http://billingsgazette.com/news/world/article_cf61e27d-a3d1-5ccd-8121-ac906a787082.html


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

Tia.... Pronounced... Teeah.... in Spanish means aunt. Easy to pronounce and remember. And maybe she will take care of you like a little auntie!!


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Well don't know that much about the horses BUT DH and I just finished all 6 of The Earth Children Series. I am FULL of names.....
DeeGee is my favorite
Of course there is Jonayla
Marthona = Mar-thon-a
Adaroha=Ad-a-roe-a
Falara=Fa-lar-a
Joplaya=Jo-play-a
Esa=E-sa
I can find more!! LOL
Alice in Virginia


----------

